# Let me introduce you to a Countertenor



## Pantheon

Hello! I wanted to introduce you to a friend of mine in France who has quite a rare voice 
Any thoughts? It would be good to know what you think on the international stage !
Judge him especially by his age, considering he is 19 years old


----------



## Rehydration

Quite a rare voice indeed! 
This is the first countertenor I've heard, so it is a bit surprising that a male's voice can do that, let alone a 19-year-old's!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very good voice for the international stage! Will he be part of any opera companies soon?


----------



## Pantheon

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Very good voice for the international stage! Will he be part of any opera companies soon?


Thank you for your kind comment 
No, unfortunately he is quite restricted to performing in France at the moment, but he did play the great Witch in Purcell's Dido and Aeneas and is currently taking part in a new work that will combine arias from Mozart and Rossini's operas. I sincerely hope he can get enough views and attract a few companies that is for sure!


----------

